# Why is it so hard to find a divorce lawyer..?



## kclark30 (Nov 6, 2021)

I am seriously at the end of my rope. Consider this post a rant more than anything. Last year I made the decision to divorce my husband. It was an awful marriage and I am doing everything I can to be respectful, kind, and patient with everything. He doesn’t deserve it, but I did love him a long time ago so I figure I can be a bigger person in all this.

I retained an attorney based on the internet, we met online via Zoom and he said all the right things. I paid his retainer and he was going to complete the initial paperwork and file the complaint to send to my soon to be ex. He is hourly so I don’t bother him anymore than I need to. Two weeks go by and I am wondering what is going on. He is super busy and hasn’t gotten to it yet. Another week goes by and I follow up again. He promises it will be done in the next few days. Ok, I am content for the moment. I start following up with my ex to see if he has gotten it. After two weeks of telling me no, I follow up with the attorney. I found out he sent it to the wrong email address because the firm misspelled it. He corrects it, my ex finally receives it…YAY…and then a couple of days go by. I dont talk to my ex about it because obviously it creates tension. We are still living under the same roof through this divorce because neither of us has a place to go. My ex had questions about the paperwork, responded to the attorneys email with them, and the attorney never responded. Another two weeks go by and I follow up with the attorney who tells me my ex hasn’t sent in the p/w. I followup with my ex who lets me know he had questions and didn’t get responded to. It was at this moment I get billed and charged from his office, $4200. Over a month of chasing people around for nothing. I get pissed, pay the bill, and fire the attorney. I get a new lawyer who is a woman this time. She seems smart and knows what she is doing. She is able to get the paperwork complete, sent to the court, and the next step was to hear back and wait for the court date. A month goes by and nothing. A couple more weeks go by and nothing. She sends me a bill for $2500 and I pay it. In an attempt to save money, I contact the courthouse. I talk to someone and ask when my court date for this divorce will be. They politely tells me over the phone that it was last week. I am furious!!! I confronted my attorney who tried to tell me it was the courts fault and they never contacted her.

It took my a long time to get the courage and strength to initiate a divorce. I have wasted money on nothing, put my trust in people who are supposed to be doing their job. Why is it so hard to find a lawyer who is competant? If I fire this woman, I look like a crazy person who can’t keep a lawyer.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

kclark30 said:


> If I fire this woman, I look like a crazy person who can’t keep a lawyer.


That's what you're concerned about?!


----------



## kclark30 (Nov 6, 2021)

Trident said:


> That's what you're concerned about?!


Yes. I can’t be on lawyer #3 after a couple of months. I just need someone who is going to do their job competently.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

Trident said:


> That's what you're concerned about?!


That is a fair concern given we have no idea how nasty their divorce will get when assets are divided up.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I was very fortunate to have a good solicitor locally in the UK. I hope you manage to find a good one. Can you ask people you know for a recommendation?


----------

